# cela m'a fait plaisir de parler un peu avec toi au téléphone



## jeli

hola!

je viens de m'inscrire sur ce site génial et je voulais demander l'aide de quelqu'un...
Je me demandais quelle était la meilleure traduction en espagnol de : "cela m'a fait énormément plaisir de parler un peu avec toi au téléphone" ???

merci d'avance!


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenid@ al foro.

 "He tenido mucho placer de poder hablar un poco contigo por teléfono".  (Très chaud).
  "Me ha gustado mucho poder hablar por teléfono un poco contigo". (Plus normal).


----------



## Domtom

-
Las palabras "placer", "hablar un poco", "por teléfono", no van bien ahí, y en resumidas cuentas tenemos cinco:

1) Me ha gustado hablar contigo ;

2) Me ha gustado mucho hablar contigo ;

3) He tenido mucho gusto de hablar contigo ;

4) Encantado de hablar contigo;

5) Me ha encantado hablar contigo.


----------



## jeli

muchas gracias y hasta la próxima!


----------



## cilou0904

Muy buenas

¿Cúal es la mejor traducción de "*ça m'a fait super plaisir de te revoir ce soir*"?
¿*Me ha alegrado mucho volver a verte esta noche*? ¿Me alegro haberte visto esta noche? ¿Me ha dado mucho gusto volver a verte? ¿Otro?
Estoy buscando lo más usual...

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Paquita

et :
"me ha hecho muchísima ilusión..." ?
"me ha ilusionado un montón..." ?


----------



## Marcelot

Además de las propuestas de nuestra querida Paquit&:

Me ha encantado volver a verte esta noche.

Te corrijo algo: Me alegra haberte visto esta noche / Me alegro de haberte visto esta noche.

Tu tercera opción es demasiado formal...


----------



## cilou0904

Muchisimas gracias a ambos


----------



## tintin67

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

J'ai du mal a traduire la phrase suivante:
Venez donc chez nous, madame, vous nous feriez le plus grand plaisir.

ça fait: 
Viene usted en nuestra casa, señora, ...

Ensuite le "vous nous feriez le plus grand plaisir", je sais pas trop comment le traduire. J'ai trouver l'expression "tener mucho gusto en" mais j'ai des doutes.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Domtom

_Ande, señora, venga a casa, nos haría un gran favor._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Domtom said:


> _Ande, señora, venga a casa, nos haría un gran favor._


Lamento disentir, *Domtom*.
El tono que emerge de tu propuesta es casi coloquial.
Por otro lado, no creo que *favor* sea la palabra que corresponda.

Yo diría:
Venga a casa, señora, nos daría una gran alegría.

O bien, más formal:
Venga a casa, señora, será un placer recibirla.


----------



## Mañolandia

Un poco más libre: "Entonces, venga a casa, Señora; estaríamos encantados"


----------



## Domtom

Víctor Pérez said:


> Lamento disentir, *Domtom*.
> El tono que emerge de tu propuesta es casi coloquial.
> Por otro lado, no creo que *favor* sea la palabra que corresponda.
> 
> Yo diría:
> Venga a casa, señora, nos daría una gran alegría.
> 
> O bien, más formal:
> Venga a casa, señora, será un placer recibirla.


 
Yo también imaginé estas tus propuestas antes de responder, pero finalmente con la que di pensaba ser más respetuoso con la letra; está claro que a veces se impone la traducción libre, sentido común y naturalidad en las respuestas, más allá de las traducciones generales propuestas por los diccionarios.


----------



## Mario2574

Comment dire en espagnol J'aimerais te faire plaisir (rendre heureuse)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Me gustaría complacerte / darte una alegría.

Ça dépend de ce que tu veux dire. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mario2574

Merci 

C'est dans le but de proposer quelques choses de divertissant à ma petite amie


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour mario:

Alors, ce serait plutôt:

Haré lo posible para que estés feliz/ para que te diviertas/ para que te lo pases bien.

Attends d'autres réponses.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## valivalou

Bonjour,

Je cherche a traduire la phrase suivante: "ton mail m'a fait plaisir", et je n'arrive pas a trouver la juste formule:
Est-ce qu'on peut dire: *me ha complecido tu mail* ?
Sinon j'ai trouvé *me ha ilusionado mucho tu mail* mais je trouve quec'est un peu fort.

Merci pour votre aide

Valerie


----------



## Tina.Irun

valivalou said:


> Bonjour,
> Je cherche a traduire la phrase suivante: "ton mail m'a fait plaisir", et je n'arrive pas a trouver la juste formule:
> Est-ce qu'on peut dire: *me ha complecido tu mail* ?
> Sinon j'ai trouvé *me ha ilusionado mucho tu mail* mais je trouve quec'est un peu fort.Valerie


Bonsoir,
On dirait "me ha compl*a*cido recibir tu mail". Efectivement "ilusionado" pourrait laisser paraître un intérêt très particulier.
Pourquoi pas : "me he alegrado de recibir un mail tuyo".
Dans ce fil nous pouvons trouver d'autres expressions: "me ha encantando" - http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=650770


----------



## valivalou

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide Tina. 
En effet, *me he alegrado* correspond tres bien a ce que je veux dire.

Un saludo


----------



## avefenix78

Bonjour, est-ce qu'on peut dire "la jupe me fait plasir" ou cette expression s'emploi seulement de façon générale "ça me fait plaisir"Merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

avefenix78 said:


> Bonjour, est-ce qu'on peut dire "la jupe me fait pl*ai*sir" ou cette expression s'emploi*e* seulement de façon générale "ça me fait plaisir"Merci!


Hola:
"faire plaisir" es más bien *complacer* - ver este hilo con la misma expresión: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1360379

Si quieres decir que "te gusta", sería "me plaît" - http://www.wordreference.com/conj/FRverbs.asp?v=plaire


> la jupe me plaît beaucoup


----------



## vittel

Hola!

Debo enviar un correo electronico es español, pero mi español est muy oxidado, como podeis leer.

Querria decir: 
"Ce fut un plaisir de te rencontrer". 
Mi trata: _Fuera un placer encontrarte_ 

Pero no soy segura que es correcto. Podais ayudarme? Es para una persona que he encontraba durante mi trabajo, entonces no es una amiga o algo. 

Garcias de antemano!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Fue / ha sido un placer conocerte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## vittel

Un grand merci à toi, Gévy!


----------



## galmani

comment dirait-on: ça me fait plaisir de t'entendre

-me alegro oirte?
-estoy encantado oirte?

Merci


----------



## Lexinauta

'Me alegr*a* o*í*rte' o 'me alegro *de* o*í*rte'.
'Estoy encantado *de* o*í*rte.'


----------



## galmani

Merci Lexinauta.

Quelle est la différence de conjugaison entre "Me alegr*a* o*í*rte' o 'me alegro *de* o*í*rte" (entre la terminaison en a et en o).

Et qu'est ce qui s'utilise le plus entre les 3 formules (Me alegr*a* o*í*rte', 'me alegro *de* o*í*rte, 'Estoy encantado *de* o*í*rte'), qu'est qu'un espagnol utiliserait le plus.


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Paquita

galmani said:


> Quelle est la différence de conjugaison entre "Me alegr*a* o*í*rte' o 'me alegro *de* o*í*rte" (entre la terminaison en a et en o).


o = je
a = il
la même différence qu'entre *ça* me *fait* plaisir et *je me réjouis de* 
oírte dans un cas est sujet (pas de préposition en espagnol et le verbe à la 3ème personne) dans l'autre complément (la même préposition dans les deux langues ; avec une préposition différente on pourrait dire aussi j'ai plaisir à)


----------

